# TTOC Isle Of Man (Booked People)



## TT Law

Rather than have a list of confirmed attendees half way through the original thread here are those who have booked:

Mark Jordan (Conlechi) 1
Nick Goodall (Nem) 2
Richard Taylor (mighTy Tee) 2
Kevin Totts (kevtotty) 2
Mervyn Larner (mlarner) 2
Emma Myring (LoTTie) 2
Christopher Wood 2
John Selman (TTotal) 2
Penny Hodge (phodge) 2
Barry Brown (obiwan) 2
Dani Unwin 1
Steve Law (TT Law) 3
Les (les) 1
Dave & Gill (TThriller) 2
Fraser (YOGIBEAR) 2
Jo Kemsley + Dad (Jo0425) 2
BillP 2
Sara G 2
Kerry Sheriff 2
Dave G & Julie (daveG) 2
Yvan & Olivier (roadrunner) 2 (Clann TT)
Gizmo 2

So Far:

42 people
22 cars

Looking good

I will keep this thread up to date as we go along.

Steve


----------



## conlechi

Good to see a list up , lets hope we can add more to it 

Looks like i am the only one comming on my own  My wife is not interested :evil:

Don't leave me out guys :wink:


----------



## LoTTie

conlechi said:


> Don't leave me out guys :wink:


As if!! The more the merrier.  8)


----------



## ObiWan

Looking good, still plenty of room for more.......... anyone seen Dani lately :wink:


----------



## les

OOps must have missed sumat.  How do I book? :?


----------



## ObiWan

les said:


> OOps must have missed sumat.  How do I book? :?


Les, you need to book here and then send an e mail to Steve so he can arrange the other invoicing and costs

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/


----------



## les

ObiWan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOps must have missed sumat.  How do I book? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Les, you need to book here and then send an e mail to Steve so he can arrange the other invoicing and costs
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/
Click to expand...

Hmm I appear to have paid but it never ask for my bank details. :?


----------



## ObiWan

les said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOps must have missed sumat.  How do I book? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Les, you need to book here and then send an e mail to Steve so he can arrange the other invoicing and costs
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm I appear to have paid but it never ask for my bank details. :?
Click to expand...

try sending a pm to Rob at [email protected] he can confirm for you?


----------



## les

ObiWan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOps must have missed sumat.  How do I book? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Les, you need to book here and then send an e mail to Steve so he can arrange the other invoicing and costs
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm I appear to have paid but it never ask for my bank details. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try sending a pm to Rob at [email protected] he can confirm for you?
Click to expand...

Harrr Got an email asking me to pay via my bank with TTOC details. I have just done so and PMd Steve. Cheers. Now how to I get my motorbike in the back of my coupe :?


----------



## ObiWan

les said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOps must have missed sumat.  How do I book? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Les, you need to book here and then send an e mail to Steve so he can arrange the other invoicing and costs
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm I appear to have paid but it never ask for my bank details. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try sending a pm to Rob at [email protected] he can confirm for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harrr Got an email asking me to pay via my bank with TTOC details. I have just done so and PMd Steve. Cheers. Now how to I get my motorbike in the back of my coupe :?
Click to expand...

You just let the air out of the back tyre :wink:


----------



## les

Can I now have my name added to the list please or I will get a complex thinking you dont want me coming.


----------



## les

conlechi said:


> Good to see a list up , lets hope we can add more to it
> 
> Looks like i am the only one comming on my own  My wife is not interested :evil:
> 
> Don't leave me out guys :wink:


Thats what you think. My GFs a poor sailor so you wont be lonely :-* My Best mates son lives in Douglas and hes just bought a TT so I will meet up with him sometime I would guess.


----------



## ObiWan

les said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see a list up , lets hope we can add more to it
> 
> Looks like i am the only one comming on my own  My wife is not interested :evil:
> 
> Don't leave me out guys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you think. My GFs a poor sailor so you wont be lonely :-* My Best mates son lives in Douglas and hes just bought a TT so I will meet up with him sometime I would guess.
Click to expand...

Hope he's joined the TTOC Les? :wink:


----------



## conlechi

les said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see a list up , lets hope we can add more to it
> 
> Looks like i am the only one comming on my own  My wife is not interested :evil:
> 
> Don't leave me out guys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you think. My GFs a poor sailor so you wont be lonely :-* My Best mates son lives in Douglas and hes just bought a TT so I will meet up with him sometime I would guess.
Click to expand...

 Nice one Les
boys on the town eh ? [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:


----------



## davidg

conlechi said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see a list up , lets hope we can add more to it
> 
> Looks like i am the only one comming on my own  My wife is not interested :evil:
> 
> Don't leave me out guys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you think. My GFs a poor sailor so you wont be lonely :-* My Best mates son lives in Douglas and hes just bought a TT so I will meet up with him sometime I would guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one Les
> boys on the town eh ? [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh you have not meet Les then :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## conlechi

davidg said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see a list up , lets hope we can add more to it
> 
> Looks like i am the only one comming on my own  My wife is not interested :evil:
> 
> Don't leave me out guys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you think. My GFs a poor sailor so you wont be lonely :-* My Best mates son lives in Douglas and hes just bought a TT so I will meet up with him sometime I would guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one Les
> boys on the town eh ? [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh you have not meet Les then :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

 Not yet Dave :? , now you've got me worried   [smiley=speechless.gif] :wink:


----------



## les

davidg said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see a list up , lets hope we can add more to it
> 
> Looks like i am the only one comming on my own  My wife is not interested :evil:
> 
> Don't leave me out guys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you think. My GFs a poor sailor so you wont be lonely :-* My Best mates son lives in Douglas and hes just bought a TT so I will meet up with him sometime I would guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one Les
> boys on the town eh ? [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh you have not meet Les then :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Oi :evil: i will be OK once I get the 8th pint of Guinness in me


----------



## les

conlechi said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see a list up , lets hope we can add more to it
> 
> Looks like i am the only one comming on my own  My wife is not interested :evil:
> 
> Don't leave me out guys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you think. My GFs a poor sailor so you wont be lonely :-* My Best mates son lives in Douglas and hes just bought a TT so I will meet up with him sometime I would guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one Les
> boys on the town eh ? [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh you have not meet Les then :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet Dave :? , now you've got me worried   [smiley=speechless.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

You know what these Reps are like esp the ones without spoilers ...VERY STRANGE peeps :wink:


----------



## les

TT Law said:


> Rather than have a list of confirmed attendees half way through the original thread here are those who have booked:
> 
> Tut do I have to do it myelsf :roll:
> 
> Mark Jordan (Conlechi) 1
> Nick Goodall (Nem) 2
> Richard Taylor (mighTy Tee) 2
> Kevin Totts (kevtotty) 2
> Mervyn Larner (mlarner) 2
> Emma Myring (LoTTie) 2
> Christopher Wood 2
> John Selman (TTotal) 2
> Penny Hodge (phodge) 2
> Barry Brown (obiwan) 2
> Duncan Cross 2
> Steve Law (TT Law) 3
> les 1
> 
> So Far:
> 
> 25 people
> 13 cars
> 
> Looking good
> 
> I will keep this thread up to date as we go along. Oh yeah :wink:
> 
> Steve


----------



## mighTy Tee

We were talking about organising a cruise up from Southampton.

Something like starting @ 10am Southampton, up the A34, M40, M42, then cross country to Buxton and then across to Liverpool.

We could stop for lunch somewhere in the Birmingham area.

Any takers?


----------



## robokn

Matbe up for that richard just to confirm some things before we commit


----------



## phodge

mighTy Tee said:


> We were talking about organising a cruise up from Southampton.
> 
> Something like starting @ 10am Southampton, up the A34, M40, M42, then cross country to Buxton and then across to Liverpool.
> 
> We could stop for lunch somewhere in the Birmingham area.
> 
> Any takers?


Could meet you somewhere on the M40.....


----------



## mighTy Tee

phodge said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were talking about organising a cruise up from Southampton.
> 
> Something like starting @ 10am Southampton, up the A34, M40, M42, then cross country to Buxton and then across to Liverpool.
> 
> We could stop for lunch somewhere in the Birmingham area.
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> 
> 
> Could meet you somewhere on the M40.....
Click to expand...

New Thread Started


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> We were talking about organising a cruise up from Southampton.
> 
> Something like starting @ 10am Southampton, up the A34, M40, M42, then cross country to Buxton and then across to Liverpool.
> 
> We could stop for lunch somewhere in the Birmingham area.
> 
> Any takers?


 Yep,
i could meet up with you along the route , will check my map


----------



## ObiWan

Where is davidg? I thought he was coming? We were planning bacon sarnies with himself and Julie on the way over :?


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> Where is davidg? I thought he was coming? We were planning bacon sarnies with himself and Julie on the way over :?


I'm here :-* :-*

Looking 90% on  , Julie will be warned :wink: ,,, bacon sick on the ferry [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is davidg? I thought he was coming? We were planning bacon sarnies with himself and Julie on the way over :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here :-* :-*
> 
> Looking 90% on  , Julie will be warned :wink: ,,, bacon sick on the ferry [smiley=sick2.gif]
Click to expand...

I definately need something to throw overboard apart from myself so I am depending on Julie's best home cooked to smooth the way out  :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

this me and bobo in, thanks for organising this Steve,

great work as usual [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Sara

Steve,

I have paid my deposit today, I am a Hilton Honours Gold member, I hope I get my free upgrade and extras. 

Please can you add me to the list + 1

Can't wait
Sara


----------



## ObiWan

Sara, have you also sent a pm to Steve? 

Great news you are coming, just need davidg to make his mind up now :wink:


----------



## Sara

Barry,

I have sent my pm to Steve, my David G is going :roll:

See you soon, have to get a convoy going

Sara


----------



## les

Sara G said:


> Barry,
> 
> I have sent my pm to Steve, my David G is going :roll:
> 
> See you soon, have to get a convoy going
> 
> Sara


Convoy and the pies Sara.


----------



## ObiWan

les said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I have sent my pm to Steve, my David G is going :roll:
> 
> See you soon, have to get a convoy going
> 
> Sara
> 
> 
> 
> Convoy and the pies Sara.
Click to expand...

Via davidg's me thinks :wink:


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I have sent my pm to Steve, my David G is going :roll:
> 
> See you soon, have to get a convoy going
> 
> Sara
> 
> 
> 
> Convoy and the pies Sara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Via davidg's me thinks :wink:
Click to expand...

OK guys it is done BOOKED IT    pie meet/cruise is on , friday our house then 40 mins to the docks :roll: :wink:


----------



## TT Law

Dave,

Thats great news. You haven't still got greenstuffs on have you :wink:

Total now is:

*39 People*

*20 Cars*


----------



## davidg

TT Law said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thats great news. You haven't still got greenstuffs on have you :wink:
> 
> Total now is:
> 
> *39 People*
> 
> *20 Cars*


Yes i have :? :? but i will be fitting new pads & discs before we go , when the weather gets warmer


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I have sent my pm to Steve, my David G is going :roll:
> 
> See you soon, have to get a convoy going
> 
> Sara
> 
> 
> 
> Convoy and the pies Sara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Via davidg's me thinks :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK guys it is done BOOKED IT    pie meet/cruise is on , friday our house then 40 mins to the docks :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] and for the crossing [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## conlechi

G12MO X said:


> Is there for for one more?
> Looks like I'm able to come


 Nice one Sam 

Send a PM to Steve (TT Law )


----------



## TT Law

E Mail update just sent!

Steve


----------



## phodge

All paid up and ready to go!!


----------



## mighTy Tee

phodge said:


> All paid up and ready to go!!


Did it yesterday


----------



## ObiWan

OOPS!!! - thanks for the reminder


----------



## BillP

All paid up and I CANT WAIT
BillP


----------



## TThriller

And another booking paid up and completed!

What the score Steve?


----------



## conlechi

All paid up


----------



## TT Law

The scores on the doors:

43 People

22 Cars

See first page for details. We now have a car from France joining us in the form of roadrunner from ClanTT.


----------



## YOGIBEAR

paid up so IOM here we come :wink:


----------



## [email protected]

As TT Law just mentionned, if you guys don't mind, a TT will cross the Channel to meet you in Liverpool that friday the 11

Olivier and I will meet you, representing Clan TT

Yogibear and TThriller, last time you came to France, our turn now


----------



## conlechi

[email protected] said:


> As TT Law just mentionned, if you guys don't mind, a TT will cross the Channel to meet you in Liverpool that friday the 11
> 
> Olivier and I will meet you, representing Clan TT
> 
> Yogibear and TThriller, last time you came to France, our turn now


 Hey Roadrunner , the more the merrier , should be a great trip [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee

[email protected] said:


> As TT Law just mentionned, if you guys don't mind, a TT will cross the Channel to meet you in Liverpool that friday the 11
> 
> Olivier and I will meet you, representing Clan TT
> 
> Yogibear and TThriller, last time you came to France, our turn now


You are welcome to join our cruise up from the South Coast.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79720


----------



## [email protected]

Why not

We'll land in Portsmouth, spend a night in an hotel in Southampton thursday evening, but let me know where to meet and we can cruise together


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Will be great to meet up again Yvan, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Are you going to Le mans as it will be good to see you there?


----------



## TT-Minxx

It will be great to see both of you again, Yvan and Olivier. Not that long either, only about 5 weeks!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Gill and Dave (TThriller)


----------



## ObiWan

All paid for


----------



## TThriller

[email protected] said:


> Olivier and I will meet you, representing Clan TT
> 
> Yogibear and TThriller, last time you came to France, our turn now


Il sera grand de rencontrer toi et Olivier encore mon bon ami [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Nous aurons beaucoup pour parler  Heureux vous pouvez venir Ã la partie [smiley=cheers.gif]

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Nem

I've now paid up.



Nick


----------



## TThriller

So who's going to join me on the Dukes trackday then?!?!

It looks like I'm the only one  

All you lot that have spent thousands on performance mods need to get *some* use out of them! Surely...

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Nice idea Dave but I have sold my TT. We are now going in Sue's TT and she has expressed an opinion that roughly translated and severly censored means.... no chance!!!


----------



## les

Hi everybody,

Just a note to inform you that I have been in touch with the IOM Steam Packet Company. I have changed my sailing from Liverpool to the earlier boat leaving at 11-15am arriving IOM at 13.45. The reason being is I don't live so far from my home city and wanted to maximise the weekend by spending more time on the island. If anybody else would like to go on the earlier boat I suggest you contact the Steam Packet Company ASAP as I was informed the tickets will be sent out very soon.


----------



## TT Law

Les,

Thats good news for you.

I will be on the sailing we have already arranged. It's good to travel in the group and it makes better company than being on my own.

We will see you at the hotel.

Steve


----------



## ObiWan

We will be staying on the oriiginal booking. Looks like the first round of drinks are on Les........... What a guy :lol:


----------



## les

TT Law said:


> Les,
> 
> Thats good news for you.
> 
> I will be on the sailing we have already arranged. It's good to travel in the group and it makes better company than being on my own.
> 
> We will see you at the hotel.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve I wont be on my own :wink: I will meet you all as the boat docks in the terminal and wave you all ashore if I can get close enough.


----------



## les

ObiWan said:


> We will be staying on the oriiginal booking. Looks like the first round of drinks are on Les........... What a guy :lol:


Well as you will be driving I guess a few orange squashes will be in order


----------



## ObiWan

les said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be staying on the oriiginal booking. Looks like the first round of drinks are on Les........... What a guy :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as you will be driving I guess a few orange squashes will be in order
Click to expand...

How considerate of you


----------



## mighTy Tee

I bet he is bagging the best room for himself :evil:


----------



## ObiWan

As long as he does not pinch my sea view he can have any room he likes


----------



## les

mighTy Tee said:


> I bet he is bagging the best room for himself :evil:


As we used to say in Liverpool when I was a lad "first up best dressed"


----------



## les

ObiWan said:


> As long as he does not pinch my sea view he can have any room he likes


YOUR Sea View :roll: Its simple get there first if no Sea view kick up a fuss tell em I'm the one who ordered a Sea view room etc. SORTED :-*


----------



## davidg

Some people will do anything to get a few practice laps in :roll: :roll:


----------



## les

davidg said:


> Some people will do anything to get a few practice laps in :roll: :roll:


narr M8 been round the TT course many a time on a bike and hope to be back on the Island for the TT races in June... If I can aford it that is :? Anyway I only need to practice to stay perfect :roll:


----------



## TThriller

G12MO X said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's going to join me on the Dukes trackday then?!?!
> 
> It looks like I'm the only one
> 
> All you lot that have spent thousands on performance mods need to get *some* use out of them! Surely...
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I be on the track :twisted:
Click to expand...

Good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Any more? [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## les

TT Law said:


> Les,
> 
> Thats good news for you.
> 
> I will be on the sailing we have already arranged. It's good to travel in the group.
> Steve


I agree Steve but seeing the boat only takes only 2 1/2 hours? I thought I would maximise my time on the Island and get over to Port Erine my fav village/town on the Island, I havent been there for nearly 30 years. I may not get the chance otherwise. Plus I will get more time on the roads.

I know peeps are coming from far and wide hence the late sailing time so fair enough. My best mates son lives on the Island and he bought a TT a few months back, he may join us at some stage. I need to look him up to as he lives only a few doors away from the Hilton. Lots to do and pack in while in the IOM.


----------



## TT Law

All,

Waiting a name but someone has still not paid their balance.

Can you please PM me and let me know when you are likely to pay.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Nem

G12MO X said:


> Contacted them :? No track day posible :?


That'll please dave... 

Nick


----------



## mighTy Tee

Are we supposed to be receiving any tickets or vouchers from the IoM Steam Packet Co?


----------



## TT Law

Hi All,

I will be recieiving the tickets for the entire party hopefully today. This excludes Les who will get his to his address due to him going on the earlier ferry.

I plan to give them out at the docks unless someone has any objections?

Steve


----------



## les

TT Law said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be recieiving the tickets for the entire party hopefully today. This excludes Les who will get his to his address due to him going on the earlier ferry.
> 
> I plan to give them out at the docks unless someone has any objections?
> 
> Steve


Phew! Was begining to get worried there. I assume all have paid now and the problem they had with loosing who had or had not paid resolved?


----------



## KevtoTTy

G12MO X said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's going to join me on the Dukes trackday then?!?!
> 
> It looks like I'm the only one
> 
> All you lot that have spent thousands on performance mods need to get *some* use out of them! Surely...
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I be on the track :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does this actually means guys, are some of the roads closed due to the rally or is there an actual closed circuit as well?? :?
> 
> Good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Any more? [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contacted them :? No track day posible :?
Click to expand...


----------



## TT Law

les said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I will be recieiving the tickets for the entire party hopefully today. This excludes Les who will get his to his address due to him going on the earlier ferry.
> 
> I plan to give them out at the docks unless someone has any objections?
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! Was begining to get worried there. I assume all have paid now and the problem they had with loosing who had or had not paid resolved?
Click to expand...

Yes evryone is paid up.

I am awaiting a list of road closures from the highways dept on the IOM so as to finalise our rooutes on the island. I am promised this later today.

Steve


----------



## BuTTons

Is it time yet ?


----------



## ObiWan

Are we there yet :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

It looks like there is 11 of us from the Midlands, Wales and South converging on Liverpool. Are we going to "group up" with the Northern contingent somewhere outside the ferry port at say Albert Dock?


----------



## davidg

mighTy Tee said:


> It looks like there is 11 of us from the Midlands, Wales and South converging on Liverpool. Are we going to "group up" with the Northern contingent somewhere outside the ferry port at say Albert Dock?


The Albert dock is 2mins from the port , and at the min it is a building site with scattered small car parks, the ferry car park is quite big , just next to the liver building , our route will be M58 to the end , then down on to the dock road     so i would say meet on the ferry car park , they also form a car queue after you check in , last time we checked in and drove to the queue.

Has anyone got there tickets yet ??

Ps Who is meeting at our house ? can you let me know who we need to wait for , pm me for addy


----------



## les

We will meet you all at the ferry terminal in Douglas after touring the island in the afternoon. Port Erin is a safe bet for us to go some nice countryside around there to.


----------



## A3DFU

Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-* 
Yes, folks, I'm coming
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-*
> Yes, folks, I'm coming
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


             [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hey Dani are you coming to ours before we set off :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-*
> Yes, folks, I'm coming
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Hey Dani are you coming to ours before we set off :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

  :-*  
If my clients let me? What time are you setting off David?


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-*
> Yes, folks, I'm coming
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Hey Dani are you coming to ours before we set off :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-*
> If my clients let me? What time are you setting off David?
Click to expand...

We will need to leave @ 4.30 , if the ferry is at 7.00 , need to be there 1hr before , and a little traffic allowance .


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-*
> Yes, folks, I'm coming
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Hey Dani are you coming to ours before we set off :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-*
> If my clients let me? What time are you setting off David?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will need to leave @ 4.30 , if the ferry is at 7.00 , need to be there 1hr before , and a little traffic allowance .
Click to expand...

I'll let you know once I got my work sorted for the 11th :-*


----------



## phodge

A3DFU said:


> Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-*
> Yes, folks, I'm coming
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg

phodge said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-*
> Yes, folks, I'm coming
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Just thinking how many TT's are returning ones :roll: :roll:

Well i think TWO    a yellow one and a silver one :-*


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-*
> Yes, folks, I'm coming
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Thanks, Penny :-*


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> Steve, can you put me on the front page now please :-*
> Yes, folks, I'm coming
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Nice one Dani see you at the OTHER end [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Dave, we should joining you at yours but I will have to confirm a little closer to the time


----------



## les

My tickets arrive yesterday for me and my young lady. [smiley=deal2.gif] We are on the earlier boat though thats why they came direct to me.  Hope the weather stays nice [smiley=sunny.gif] as I will use the extra time on the Island to do a bit of touring before meeting you lot at the ferry terminal in Douglas. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## coTTsie

how much is the ferry and stop over? not had time to read all posts!


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> how much is the ferry and stop over? not had time to read all posts!


you want to get in touch with Steve (TT-Law) asap, Pete


----------



## davidg

OK ! Who has their tickets ??? not us


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> OK ! Who has their tickets ??? not us


Steve told me he will bring mine to the docks?

Perhaps he'll bring all tickets to hand them out before departure?


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK ! Who has their tickets ??? not us
> 
> 
> 
> Steve told me he will bring mine to the docks?
> 
> Perhaps he'll bring all tickets to hand them out before departure?
Click to expand...

Dani thats what Steve said via email I think except for me, We have ours as we going on the earlier 11-15am boat  The earlier boat will be the flat smooth crossing while the later one is going to be very rough


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK ! Who has their tickets ??? not us
> 
> 
> 
> Steve told me he will bring mine to the docks?
> 
> Perhaps he'll bring all tickets to hand them out before departure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani thats what Steve said via email I think except for me, We have ours as we going on the earlier 11-15am boat  The earlier boat will be the flat smooth crossing while the later one is going to be very rough
Click to expand...

Nice  The rougher the better  
[btw, prepare for a little surprise, Les :wink: ]


----------



## les

[btw, prepare for a little surprise, Les :wink: ][/quote]

OMG Dani your never pregnant


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, prepare for a little surprise, Les :wink: ]
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Dani your never pregnant
Click to expand...

Well, I couldn't tell you could I? it wouldn't be a surprise if I did :roll: :lol:


----------



## TT Law

All,

You should have all received an E Mail update from me this evening.

Any questions or if you did not receive the E Mail please PM me.

See you all Friday.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

> You should have all received an E Mail update from me this evening.


Just printed mine off. I'm really looking forward to this trip


----------



## davidg

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Kipper stop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just had a quick look at the route [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve . are we calling at the "local tea room " at the laxey wheel [smiley=jester.gif] if so we had better book a table or two :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Law

davidg said:


> Steve . are we calling at the "local tea room " at the laxey wheel [smiley=jester.gif] if so we had better book a table or two :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wouldn't it be fun:

'Remember us?' 'Do you have a table for 41? And no we have not bloody booked!'

I am sure the same sandwiches will be on display!

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve . are we calling at the "local tea room " at the laxey wheel [smiley=jester.gif] if so we had better book a table or two :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun:
> 
> 'Remember us?' 'Do you have a table for 41? And no we have not bloody booked!'
> 
> *I am sure the same sandwiches will be on display!*
> Steve
Click to expand...

 [smiley=sick2.gif] :roll:


----------



## TT Law

Further update just E Mailed.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> Further update just E Mailed.
> 
> Steve


Not to me?


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further update just E Mailed.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Not to me?
Click to expand...

Got mine  

Menu

Starters - soup
Main - soup 
Pud - soup


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further update just E Mailed.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Not to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got mine
> 
> Menu
> 
> Starters - soup
> Main - soup
> Pud - soup
Click to expand...

I got mine now. For me it is pies, pies, pies 
:-* :-* :-* :-* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## r14n

davidg said:


> Got mine
> 
> Menu
> 
> Starters - soup
> Main - soup
> Pud - soup


Usual payment terms sir.........?


----------



## davidg

r14n said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine
> 
> Menu
> 
> Starters - soup
> Main - soup
> Pud - soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usual payment terms sir.........?
Click to expand...

Hey Ian ,,, give us your credit card details :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pm me when are coming over :wink:


----------



## les

davidg said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Kipper stop :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave as a special request I have telephoned the kipper shop and they are going to make you a kipper pie or 2. Now you can have babyees yed and peawet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> You should have all received an E Mail update from me this evening.
> 
> Any questions or if you did not receive the E Mail please PM me.
> 
> See you all Friday.
> 
> Steve


Steve

I didn't receive any email and we're leaving France in a few minutes

I will PM you my cell phone if it can be of any use


----------



## Wallsendmag

While Val checks to see if she can get some time off tomorrow afternoon can anyone give me a rundaown of the planned events


----------



## KevtoTTy

Drive to Liverpool

Sail to IOM

Drive to Hotel

Drink

Drive round IOM

Drink

Drive round IOM

Drive to dock.

Sail to Liverpool

Drive Home.


----------



## Wallsendmag

KevtoTTy said:


> Drive to Liverpool
> 
> Sail to IOM
> 
> Drive to Hotel
> 
> Drink
> 
> Drive round IOM
> 
> Drink
> 
> Drive round IOM
> 
> Drive to dock.
> 
> Sail to Liverpool
> 
> Drive Home.


:roll:


----------



## Sara

Are we not sleeping at all then


----------



## les

KevtoTTy said:


> Drive to Liverpool
> 
> Sail to IOM
> 
> Drive to Hotel
> 
> Drink
> 
> Drive round IOM
> 
> Drink
> 
> Drive round IOM
> 
> Drive to dock.
> 
> Sail to Liverpool
> 
> Drive Home.


You missed at least one drink off there Kev Drive home then DRINK :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

No go for us I'm afraid


----------



## KevtoTTy

wallsendmag said:


> No go for us I'm afraid


OMG - why not????


----------



## Wallsendmag

KevtoTTy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No go for us I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - why not????
Click to expand...

HMRC too busy(Val can't get Friday off :? )


----------



## KevtoTTy

wallsendmag said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No go for us I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - why not????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMRC too busy(Val can't get Friday off :? )
Click to expand...

I know what I would do........................... :wink:


----------



## Nem

Well I'm out too.

Dammaged disc in my lower back so am having problems even going from sitting to standing up, let alone trying to drive.

Totally gutted tho, can't believe it's happened this week. Pretty sure it's happened from fixing the damn clutch pedal end of last week, being bent over backwards in to footwell. With the money lost from two tickets for this and the chiropractors fees I'd have been better off having the car on a flatbed to Audi and have them fix the clutch, rather than me spend Â£30 on parts and 5 hours fixing it myself.

Have fun anyway, I expect a shed load of photos to look though!

Nick


----------



## conlechi

Sorry to hear that Nick, 
any other options , can your Wife/girlfriend drive for you :?:


----------



## Nem

conlechi said:


> Sorry to hear that Nick,
> any other options , can your Wife/girlfriend drive for you :?:


Kelly can't drive yet, and not insured on the TT (subtext - never will be )

So no choice basically. 

Nick


----------



## davidg

Just a quick one to you all ,, from a good source , IT IS COLD ! TAKE SOME WARM CLOTHES


----------



## conlechi

davidg said:


> Just a quick one to you all ,, from a good source , IT IS COLD ! TAKE SOME WARM CLOTHES


 Bugga , just packed my shorts :evil: :evil: :evil: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> Well I'm out too.
> 
> Dammaged disc in my lower back so am having problems even going from sitting to standing up, let alone trying to drive.
> 
> Totally gutted tho, can't believe it's happened this week. Pretty sure it's happened from fixing the damn clutch pedal end of last week, being bent over backwards in to footwell. With the money lost from two tickets for this and the chiropractors fees I'd have been better off having the car on a flatbed to Audi and have them fix the clutch, rather than me spend Â£30 on parts and 5 hours fixing it myself.
> 
> Have fun anyway, I expect a shed load of photos to look though!
> 
> Nick


Oh dear, sorry Nick  
Lie down on the floor, hips and knees bent at right angles and feet on a chair or similar. Now clench your buttocks as if you need to hold on for dear life, lifting your bum 1" off the floor. Relax, then repeat
Do 3 sets of 10 repetitions mornings and evenings

I'll give you more advanced exercises when we get back from the IoM



davidg said:


> Just a quick one to you all ,, from a good source , IT IS COLD ! TAKE SOME WARM CLOTHES


Is it going to snow :roll:


----------



## conlechi

Just checked out the weather 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml


----------



## TThriller

That's the TT all packed and raring to GO!!!

Tow rope for Mr Law...

Jump leads for Nick... Oh, damn, he's not going: I'll take them out and save some weight... Bummer Nick.

And no Emma too...

The ferry will be empty at this rate of attrition


----------



## KevtoTTy

Worry not Dave......................I'm still coming!!!

Leaving at 9am for the 90 mile leg to Oxford Services via the M25 carpark 

Kev


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No go for us I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - why not????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMRC too busy(Val can't get Friday off :? )
Click to expand...

Take your sat nav instead......... the bonus being the ironing will be done when you get home  :wink:


----------



## les

Right we are of to chatch the 11-15am boat from Liverpool in 45minutes thats if I can get the woman out of the shower :? See you all around 9-30pm at the Ferry Terminal. Steve sopunds like you have lost 2 or is it 4 already  Try not to lose anymore mate :roll:


----------



## Nem

Thanks Dani, appreciated 

Have a good one Dave, McTavish is still going so you'll have two Kingfishers side by side this time.

Have fun y'all!

Nick


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> Thanks Dani, appreciated
> 
> Have a good one Dave, McTavish is still going so you'll have two Kingfishers side by side this time.
> 
> Have fun y'all!
> 
> Nick


Send me PM how you get on Nick, help people recover from back problems/injury is my speciality.

I'm all packed, ready to leave in a few minutes


----------



## ValTT

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No go for us I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - why not????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMRC too busy(Val can't get Friday off :? )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your sat nav instead......... the bonus being the ironing will be done when you get home  :wink:
Click to expand...

If he had a sat/nav he would have gone but not made it back (don't mention tomtom). [smiley=oops.gif] 
The ironing is always done when he comes home


----------



## Sara

A fantastic weekend, cheers to Steve who did a sterling job of looking after us . A shame the police were in Liverpool looking for TTotal :lol:


----------



## davidg

A BIG THANKS to Steve for all the hard work put into the weekend [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

What a fantstic weekend!!!!

Many thanks to Steve and Caz for organizing every last little detail, down to the [smiley=sunny.gif] You did a super job.

Everything was spot on: roads, company, weather, food. What I enjoyed most apart from the TT circuit was Port Erin.

It was good to put faces to names and meet old ones again 

The one thing I missed was the 10 months old cake at the Laxey Wheel CafÃ© :wink:

I'm already looking forward to next year


----------



## TT Law

Just a quick note to thank you all for your company on a wonderful weekend. I get the feeling everyone enjoyed it and that is payment enough for me!

It is great to see new faces and those regular ones at the meets and especially I would like to thank Yvan and his colleague who joined us from FRANCE!

I will try and get some piccies up ASAP.

Kev/Sally - Can you get your piccies burned to disk and sent to me ASAP.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## davidg

Here a a couple


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks great


----------



## Nem

wallsendmag said:


> Looks great


Secconded!

Nick


----------



## Sara

Steve

Is that Sally or Sara, I am back at work on Tuesday, will do them for you and send them over Tuesday. A brilliant weekend, can't wait to see my pics of marine drive, a new screen saver coming up I think

Thanks again
Sar


----------



## davidg

Ok some more :? to all that where not there , the Manx rally was on at the weekend and they did the Marine drive road as a stage , here are some  rally car skid marks :roll: ,,,,,


















And if they had gone another few meters ,, this is the drop , pic from the other side ,,,, car now heading for the edge


----------



## Sara

Dave

Was that just not me following on from the rear tying to keep up and stop people from being pulled up when they over take me 

Sara


----------



## les

I would just like to thank Steve for all his hard work in making this weekend happen and such an enjoyable one and also to everybody who went to aslo make it what is was. Weather was very good and it only rained in the evenings and on the boat coming home. Cheers guys, nice one. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

BTW G12MOX car was awarded the "RAT" car of the weekend, the most powerful it may have been but certainly the dirtiest an comp with holes in the rear bumper :lol:


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> What a fantstic weekend!!!!
> 
> The one thing I missed was the 10 months old cake at the Laxey Wheel CafÃ© :wink:


Well what did you expect Dani when you didnt book :lol: BTW I phoned ahead and told them to get that cake out as you where coming but they sold it 10 mins before you came in


----------



## les

A few of my pic's of the weekend.








































Heres a typical (because he never had a point of his hands all the time while in the hotel) pic of boozer Dave "wot no pies" and julie ( can't drink no more i'm pisshed) with her "Rainbow" boots which she never took off all weekend. :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

What a fantastic event. Julie and I have had probably the best TT weekend ever.

This is one weekend which will go down in history. 
The panic on getting the cruise to Liverpool in time!  
The Hilton Car Park. :evil: 
The low flying QS  
Watching TT's overtake with an oncoming Manx Copper
Taking the wrong Left (should have been right)
Seeing the end of the International Manx Rally
The Taxi journey back (explaining Manx driving laws :roll: - see above and below)
Hearing a TT has been told"You were seen overtaking dangerously at 11:43 this morning" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Watching a TT cross the level crossing halfway up the mountain whilst we were on the train.
The long journey home (home just before 1am).

*But most of all we had a fantastic weekend with some really fab people who made us laugh*

Thanks again Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Hi, for Steve WELL DONE ! Great weekend, best TT meet for a long while, great place and drives and some nice people too ...

Can I also say that the I O M traffic police are very nice too


----------



## mctavish

Steve, 
I would echo all of the above, thanks again for a great weekend I know alot of work went into the preparation. Heather and I enjoyed everybodies company and it was great to meet people new and old and put forum names to faces. You will be pleased to know the car is booked in on Thursday at the dealers for our little problem to be rectified  I trust everybody made it home safely last night going the M62/M6 was a big mistake! 
See you all at Donninington  
Chris (Mctavish)


----------



## A3DFU

Some fantastic pictures there.

I will mail mine to you later tonight Steve


----------



## TThriller

mctavish said:


> Steve,
> I would echo all of the above, thanks again for a great weekend I know alot of work went into the preparation. Heather and I enjoyed everybodies company and it was great to meet people new and old and put forum names to faces. You will be pleased to know the car is booked in on Thursday at the dealers for our little problem to be rectified  I trust everybody made it home safely last night going the M62/M6 was a big mistake!
> See you all at Donninington
> Chris (Mctavish)


It MUST have been a good weekend to prompt a rare "mctavish" post on here :lol:

I'll add my thanks to Steve for doing a grand job organising this very sucessful event. Well done Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll echo the sentiment that is was a great chance to renew "old" aquantancies, put faces to names and meet a few new ones too. Apart from everything else, it's the company that makes a good event great 

Yes, the M6 on the way home was a nightmare. We didnt get back unitl 10:30. Coming down the A41, Fraser was home 2 hours sooner. What time did the crews from the south coast got back home I wonder!

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee

TThriller said:


> What time did the crews from the south coast got back home I wonder!
> 
> Dave


What was the hold up on the M6?

We had a spot of luck (if you can call it that) We crossed the M6 on the M62 slip road and saw the queues. There was a gap in the barrier to our left so we followed other cars ending up on the north bound M6, off at the next junction and back down through Warrington, Middlewich etc towards the Congleton M6 junction. Traffic was still stationary, so Leek, Ashborne, Lichfield, M42.

20 mins or so at Warwick services (arrived about 10:45) then onwards to get home at 00:40


----------



## YOGIBEAR

What a great event, one of the best i have been to and i organise some :wink: so well done to all, especially steve for all the hard work.
As been said before its all about the company and as per normal it was great, new and old alike.

Just a few pics for you to show what a invasion looks like 

































and on the mountain


----------



## MerlinClanTT

Hello everybody,
Yvan and me arrived at Le Havre this morning at 07h00. 
The road of yesterday under the rain occurred well in spite of the dense traffic. 
Before taking the ferry we eated on the marina of Portsmouth.

I thank everybody for this excellent weekend spent in your company. 
Especially Steve for the organization without defect. 
Happy to met again Daniella, Dave and Fraser and your Ladies. 
While hoping to meet you very soon in Le Mans. 
Cheer for the photographs. 
You can see some on our forum: http://clantt.customers.artful.net/...d1b1607&act=ST&f=3&t=10047&st=20&#entry215973
For a video assembly I would ask you to be patient. 
Still thank you for this fabulous WE.
Olivier


----------



## phodge

Hi all,

Thanks to all for a fabulous weekend. Steve, you did a brilliant job in organising it all.

Thanks to Kerry for following me EVERYWHERE!!!!! :wink: Even doing speeds in excess of xxx on the M52 on Friday afternoon in the pouring rain...!! (Chris - don't read that last bit :wink: )

Yvan and Olivier - we missed you on Sunday - it felt very strange not seeing you in our mirrors - GO GO GO!

Rich - it definitely was the other left. You know what women are like with maps..... :wink:

We had a great time with great company doing amazing things in brilliant sunshine - well, apart from the 1st trip over the mountain yesterday, but you can't have everything.

A wonderful weekend that will last long in the memory.


----------



## MerlinClanTT

> A wonderful weekend that will last long in the memory.


Sure +1 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



> Yvan and Olivier - we missed you on Sunday - it felt very strange not seeing you in our mirrors - GO GO GO!


Sorry, but next time we'll be front of you :lol:


----------



## BuTTons

Exhilarating, scary, exciting, laughter-filled weekend in the company of great cars and people -   - even though we were mistaken for being Kiwi's :evil:, called an "Ickle TT"  and getting a wee bit lost .

We got into Guildford on the stroke of midnight thanks to the SatNav (working properly for once) and directing us away from the M6 taking us back pretty much the way we came !

Thanks everyone especially Penny and David for getting us down to the ferry on time and of course, Steve for organising a fantastic weekend !


----------



## [email protected]

Last one to be home I guess, I made it safely also 

Thanks to everybody for this great week end. Special thoughts to Steve for the organisation, Dave Fraser for the lunch and dinner company, and the 2 TT for the road company  So much fun with you  and only 3 red lights 

I really enjoyed every part of it, I hope we can meet again at Le Mans or Donnington

We've already noticed the Isle of Wight project, what's the speed limit down there ?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Huge thanks to Steve for a superb trip.

Also thanks to Richard for organising the cruise up from the South.

Things may have got off to a slighltly late and wet start.........










but it turned out lovelly in the end!!!










I'm uploading my 'best of' at http://www.fotki.com/kevtotty/IsleofManTour

Kev (& Bev)


----------



## BuTTons

Don't know the speed limit regs on the Isle of Wight but there are sure to be some red lights for you to fly through again ! Good to meet you guys and glad everyone got home safe and sound !


----------



## conlechi

Fantastic trip Steve  
well organised and something to be proud of [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Had a great time and it was great to _*really *_drive my car :twisted: 
Superb driving roads and unrestricted speed limits made it a great driving experinence 
I want more :twisted: , when's the next trip :roll:

Great bunch of people and great to put some faces to forum names .

Got stuck on the M6 for a couple of hours with all the football fans leaving anfield blocking the roads , i eventually got in at 12.30am after 5 1/2 hrs from Liverpool  not the best bit of the trip 

Thanks to Steve and everyone who made it an event to remember 

Mark .

one of my pics


----------



## A3DFU

MerlinClanTT said:


> Hello everybody,
> Yvan and me arrived at Le Havre this morning at 07h00.
> The road of yesterday under the rain occurred well in spite of the dense traffic.
> Before taking the ferry we eated on the marina of Portsmouth.
> 
> I thank everybody for this excellent weekend spent in your company.
> Especially Steve for the organization without defect.
> Happy to met again Daniella, Dave and Fraser and your Ladies.
> While hoping to meet you very soon in Le Mans.
> Cheer for the photographs.
> You can see some on our forum: http://clantt.customers.artful.net/...d1b1607&act=ST&f=3&t=10047&st=20&#entry215973
> For a video assembly I would ask you to be patient.
> Still thank you for this fabulous WE.
> Olivier


Hi Olivier, it was very nice to meet you and Yvan again 

But I can't get on the ClanTT forum?


----------



## [email protected]

Dani, try now ? Let me know your loggin if it's not working


----------



## BillP

Just to add to the thanks
It was an excellent week end. Only pity it wasn't longer.
Steve you did a brilliant job Thanks
BillP


----------



## KevtoTTy

Forgot to mention Saturday nights meal................


----------



## mighTy Tee

He are my unedited pictures from the IoM

Some notable ones:










Totty looking at Totty 










The TTOC Reprobate










After Dark










My rear screen...


----------



## MerlinClanTT

Thank's evreybody for this WE...too short for us but a great pleasure.
This is the link for pictures album (cruising in France (Deauville, Normandie's bridge, cruising in GB and IOM) : http://webphotos.aol.fr/galleries/m...do&state=albumId%3D27074.1485.1179243818028.1

A bienÃ´t.


----------



## phodge

Steve, I've sent my pics on a CD to you today.


----------



## A3DFU

MerlinClanTT said:


> You can see some on our forum: http://clantt.customers.artful.net/...d1b1607&act=ST&f=3&t=10047&st=20&#entry215973
> 
> Olivier


Nice pictures, Oliver


----------



## coTTsie

i must go to this nxt yr!!!!!

looks like you all had a top time.

got offered cheap last minute tickets but already made plans, sorry!


----------



## Sara

it was a top weekend, Steve did us all proud


----------



## John-H

A fantastic event. Thanks Steve - marvelous! 

Well we're off to a good start Friday night as the beer starts to flow!










Only joking :wink:










Nice beers and food here though. We actually got sunburnt sitting in the sun [smiley=sunny.gif]










The sun was so hot you can see this roof has caught fire  :wink: 









Now to park up for the Laxy wheel









It's a bit big...


















Here's it's little brother downstream:


















And it was all to pump water, operate machines and lift men.






















































This brings back memories 










In the evening... What's so funny? ... Is Les going to notice the lit candle in front of him?










No... not yet.... :roll:










Suddenly he sees the light :lol:










This one's the pits...


----------



## les

John-H said:


> A fantastic event. Thanks Steve - marvelous!
> 
> Well we're off to a good start Friday night as the beer starts to flow!
> 
> [This brings back memories
> 
> In the evening... What's so funny? ... Is Les going to notice the lit candle in front of him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... not yet.... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly he sees the light :lol:


Grrrrrr John you seemed such a nice boy to :roll: You and Dani got me good style there :lol: BTW was that "the light" at the end of the tunnel? Ali slipped it (the candle that is) into the car while I wasnt looking. I knew I shouldnt have invited her shes all trouble that woman and never on my side when its comes to a scrap :wink:


----------



## TThriller

Here's a selection of photos from my contribution to the Isle of Man TTOC photo album:

Our friend Olivier (Merlin) from ClanTT in France









Seals basking on the other side of Calf Sound at the southern end of the isle









"What you lot looking at then? Eh?"









Errmm... this lot! TT owning seal watchers









3 TT's with St Mary's Bay in the distance









The beautiful fishing harbour at Peel on the West coast.









Saturday lunch for some jolly TT'ers at The Creek inn at Peel









The famous Creg Ny Baa Resturant at the bootm on a long donwhil straight on the southern end of The Mountain circuit.









Danni (A3DFU) leading a posse of TT's into the corner at Creg Ny Baa. I'm taking a picture of you taking a picture of me 









The Kingfisher Blue V6 TT of Chris (mactavish) with Heather giving a friendly wave.









The famous Lady Issabella water wheel at Laxey, constructed in 1854 and still going strong.









The SeaCat ride home, berthed at Douglas Port









----------------------------------------------------------

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> i must go to this nxt yr!!!!!
> 
> looks like you all had a top time.
> 
> got offered cheap last minute tickets but already made plans, sorry!


You missed a lot indeed, Pete!!

It was a fantasic weekend


----------



## John-H

I missed this one of Dave in action:


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent pictures, John and Dave 

I want to go again


----------



## TTotal

The word is out that we are Dani... 2009 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> Excellent pictures, John and Dave
> 
> I want to go again


Oh OK Dani but you must ask nicely and no candels this time. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> The word is out that we are Dani... 2009 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I don't think I want to wait THAT ==> L-O-N-G 8)


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent pictures, John and Dave
> 
> I want to go again
> 
> 
> 
> Oh OK Dani but you must ask nicely and no candels this time. :wink:
Click to expand...

You're right Les :-*

It'll be knitting needles and red yarn :twisted: :lol: 
Errr, when did you say your birthday was :wink:


----------



## TT Law

All,

I am just waiting pics from Kev for the DVD.

I have 1500 pictures to sort through and when done I will get them posted out.

2009 is in the diary!

Steve


----------



## John-H

TT Law said:


> ... I have 1500 pictures to sort through and when done I will get them posted out.
> 
> 2009 is in the diary! ...


Good grief! We'll want witty and well considered comment captions for each one! You should be finished by 2009


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have 1500 pictures to sort through and when done I will get them posted out.
> 
> 2009 is in the diary! ...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! We'll want witty and well considered comment captions for each one! You should be finished by 2009
Click to expand...

You mean,Steve should bring them along to the next IoM meet :roll:
That reminds me, I have one more pic to send to him ,,,,,, of the eternal TT-grin


----------



## TThriller

John-H said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have 1500 pictures to sort through and when done I will get them posted out.
> 
> 2009 is in the diary! ...
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! We'll want witty and well considered comment captions for each one! You should be finished by 2009
Click to expand...

It would be nice to have them a little sooner thatn that! :wink:


----------



## Sara

Steve

Did you get my CD and most importantly could you read it  
Sara


----------



## TT Law

All photos now received except Kev's.

Come on Kev!

Steve


----------



## TTotal

Do you want his mobile number :roll: Shall I post it on here :twisted:


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> Do you want his mobile number :roll: Shall I post it on here :twisted:


I'm working on it...................................sadly my pC is not as up to date as my camera and is stuggling with the 13 or 14 MB files!

Half way through!

Kev


----------



## TTotal

Yeh keep the cash for those new RS6 19s










Â£395 a set or Â£795 Fitted with Brand New High Performance 235/35/ZR19 Tyres


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> Yeh keep the cash for those new RS6 19s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â£395 a set or Â£795 Fitted with Brand New High Performance 235/35/ZR19 Tyres


I have traded down to a ZX 81!!!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Right then

Remaining photo's are being uploaded to:

http://public.fotki.com/kevtotty/isleofmantour/




























Steve - can you PM me your address for the CD???


----------



## phodge

Glad to see you managed to get the submarine in the last one.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Sara

Brilliant pics Kevin, have just been out and bought a canon 400d  , my pics of the seals look like rocks in the water 

Sara

PS Can't wait for the cd of all the pics


----------



## TTotal

Submarine???

:?


----------



## MerlinClanTT

You can download with this link a small movie; it's the first i made for IOM, and it's only the cruise from France to Liverpool :
http://www.mediafire.com/?bjzwqi13vgy

The next movie will be made at the end of this month.


----------



## A3DFU

MerlinClanTT said:


> You can download with this link a small movie; it's the first i made for IOM, and it's only the cruise from France to Liverpool :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bjzwqi13vgy
> 
> The next movie will be made at the end of this month.


I am looking forward to the second part Olivier


----------



## phodge

MerlinClanTT said:


> You can download with this link a small movie; it's the first i made for IOM, and it's only the cruise from France to Liverpool :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bjzwqi13vgy
> 
> The next movie will be made at the end of this month.


Fantastic!

Allez, allez, allez!!!

Glad to see you got a few shots of ma petite derriere......

:wink:


----------



## TTotal

Great video guys, what was the bridge at the beginning?

(Thought there was a bridge across the English Channel  )


----------



## John-H

Yes, it was a great video! I especially liked the way it started out all leisurely and speeded up as it got into Liverpool :lol: . Should have had the theme to Dick Barton going through the tunnel


----------



## les

I am off back to the IOM tomorrow, flying this time so no car  My Best mates son lives and works over there ( hes got a TT as well) and has a luxury appartment just a few doors from the Hilton Hotel. We will be staying for 6days he is letting us have the appartment FOC  Anybody else going to the TT in the next few days? :?:


----------



## A3DFU

Not me :?


----------



## John-H

Have a nice time Les


----------



## les

Nice not a problem haing a nice time but staying sober Hmmm a BIG ONE. John, Dani will brink ya back some kippers :lol:


----------



## MerlinClanTT

Thank you everybody.

@ Daniela: me too! I await impatiently the continuation...

@ phodge: :lol:

@ TTotal : the bridge is called the "bridge of Normandy", it is the last bridge built on the Seine between honfleur and Le Havre... it is superb. And not still of bridge between our two countries! 
This link to see this bridge : http://en.structurae.de/structures/data ... d=s0000048

@ John-H :


> Dick Barton going through the tunnel


 I like it too [smiley=guitarist.gif]

The continuation in a few weeks... [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Wow super bridge, must have been built by the British :wink:

So what is the even bigger and better one that was opened not long ago in France? It is M A S S I V E


----------



## TTotal

Aha found it The Millau Bridge










This is one I must see before I die!

1132 feet HIGH ! OMG 

http://www.siteselection.com/ssinsider/ ... 050103.htm

http://www.a75.com/viaducengl.html


----------



## phodge

TTotal said:


> Aha found it The Millau Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one I must see before I die!
> 
> 1132 feet HIGH ! OMG
> 
> http://www.siteselection.com/ssinsider/ ... 050103.htm
> 
> http://www.a75.com/viaducengl.html


It is AMAZING! Took the TT over it a couple of years ago. Awesome. And you can go on the old road undreneath it an everything....


----------



## TTotal

Seems like we need a TTOC French cruise to Millau :roll:


----------



## phodge

Absolutely! I'm up for that....

You'll have to talk ClanTT into organising it..... :wink:


----------



## MerlinClanTT

TTotal said:


> Seems like we need a TTOC French cruise to Millau :roll:





> phodge
> Absolutely! I'm up for that....
> 
> You'll have to talk ClanTT into organising it.....


I agree with you...I never been there since he is built.
I know only the old road who crosses Millau and its congestions which are past now.

I remember Dave will be very happy to go there [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I will speak of it to Roadrunner this week-end...we have a small meeting in La Baule. 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> John, Dani will brink ya back some kippers :lol:


Hmm, yum, yum. Thanks Les :-*


MerlinClanTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we need a TTOC French cruise to Millau :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge
> Absolutely! I'm up for that....
> 
> You'll have to talk ClanTT into organising it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you...I never been there since he is built.
> I know only the old road who crosses Millau and its congestions which are past now.
> 
> I remember Dave will be very happy to go there [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I will speak of it to Roadrunner this week-end...we have a small meeting in La Baule. 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]
Click to expand...

Hey, that's fantastic [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I need to be in Germany on 2nd October ..... perhaps we can do something just before/after that date as I'm planning to take A3DFU?


----------



## TThriller

MerlinClanTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we need a TTOC French cruise to Millau :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge
> Absolutely! I'm up for that....
> 
> You'll have to talk ClanTT into organising it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you...I never been there since he is built.
> I know only the old road who crosses Millau and its congestions which are past now.
> 
> I remember Dave will be very happy to go there [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I will speak of it to Roadrunner this week-end...we have a small meeting in La Baule. 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]
Click to expand...

Yes Olivier, well remembered.

September would be good! Did you or Yvan not mention that you are thinking of having this years ClanTT National Event somewhere down near Millau?! La Baule is on the wrong coast!


----------



## phodge

Any news yet on the DVD with all the photos?


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> Any news yet on the DVD with all the photos?


Perhaps at Donington?


----------



## Sara

Cannot wait to see the pics on Marine drive


----------



## TT Law

Hi All,

I have been away this week in Cornwall. I will get the DVD's burned this week and get them out.

Steve


----------



## Sara

8) Cool can't wait to see them, hope you had a great time in cornwall


----------



## phodge

TT Law said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been away this week in Cornwall. I will get the DVD's burned this week and get them out.
> 
> Steve


Ex-cell-ent!! (a la Waynes World  )


----------



## A3DFU

Super
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John-H

That'll bring it all back


----------



## conlechi

Can't wait :roll:


----------



## TTotal

TTerrific !!


----------



## MerlinClanTT

TThriller said:


> [September would be good! Did you or Yvan not mention that you are thinking of having this years ClanTT National Event somewhere down near Millau?! La Baule is on the wrong coast!


Sorry but yet I have no information about ClanTT Annual Event, our PrÃ©sident keep the secret information [smiley=bigcry.gif]

La Baule was just a small meeting (4 TT) but a fantastic moment with friends "sous le soleil exactement [smiley=guitarist.gif] ".


See you in 11 days


----------



## A3DFU

MerlinClanTT said:


> Sorry but yet I have no information about ClanTT Annual Event, our PrÃ©sident keep the secret information [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> La Baule was just a small meeting (4 TT) but a fantastic moment with friends "sous le soleil exactement [smiley=guitarist.gif] ".
> 
> 
> See you in 11 days


It looks very good where you were  
I hope monsieur le PrÃ©sident can arrange a meet around the end of September/beginning of October. It looks most likely that a friend and I are going to be on the continent with A3DFU during that time 8)


----------



## phodge

Can't do September/October - no more holiday left this year.....


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> Can't do September/October - no more holiday left this year.....


Are you living it up, Penny :wink: :roll:


----------



## phodge

A3DFU said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't do September/October - no more holiday left this year.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you living it up, Penny :wink: :roll:
Click to expand...

Too right!


----------



## mighTy Tee

Steve - Any news on the DVD yet?


----------



## BuTTons

Hey Steve !

No pressure ... where's the DVD mate ? Just asking cos' our postie believes mail delivery should be a strategic game of "Guess Which House in the Complex has Your Mail ?" :?


----------



## conlechi

yep , CD of pics would be great as i lost my camera on the trip


----------



## [email protected]

A3DFU said:


> MerlinClanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but yet I have no information about ClanTT Annual Event, our PrÃ©sident keep the secret information [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> La Baule was just a small meeting (4 TT) but a fantastic moment with friends "sous le soleil exactement [smiley=guitarist.gif] ".
> 
> 
> See you in 11 days
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very good where you were
> I hope monsieur le PrÃ©sident can arrange a meet around the end of September/beginning of October. It looks most likely that a friend and I are going to be on the continent with A3DFU during that time 8)
Click to expand...

For information ... it's not an official invitation (I'm just a member and not the organisator). The annuel TT event of Clan TT will be in Auvergne (center of France) in september 29 & 30.
The old volcano, very good cheese and beautifull road [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

@ TThriller : I don't know yet the visited places but Millau and his fabulous "bridge" is not very far.


----------



## A3DFU

[email protected] said:


> For information ... it's not an official invitation (I'm just a member and not the organisator). The annuel TT event of Clan TT will be in Auvergne (center of France) in *september 29 & 30.*The old volcano, very good cheese and beautifull road [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> @ TThriller : I don't know yet the visited places but Millau and his fabulous "bridge" is not very far.


Oh nooooo  
I am flying to Berlin on the 30th September


----------



## phodge

We can't make it either. We'll only just be back from Morocco.


----------



## TThriller

Oh bother - very bad timing for me also.

I'm more than likely off on a motorcycling tour of Northern Spain that weekend for 10 days or so. I'll be calling in to see the Milau bridge on the return leg though 

Merlin - can you or Roadrunner post the link to thread on ClanTT forum, on a new thread in the Events section of this forum.

Dave


----------



## conlechi

Steve,
will there be a Photo CD as suggested ?

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> Steve,
> will there be a Photo CD as suggested ?
> 
> Mark


I think Steve has vanished of the face of the earth. I don't get any replies at all. Not to e-mails, not to texts, never mind forum posts or PMs ............


----------



## John-H

*Calling Steve!
Calling Steve!*

We need your pictures! And your charming good self :wink:


----------



## TT Law

Hi All,

I am sorry but I have major issues to deal with at work at the moment and am struggling for time to do anything bar sleep and eat. The company I work for is being split 3 ways (Central Trains) and I have to deal with a million and one issues as well as worrying about if I have a job at the end of it. I know its selfish but I do need to concentrate on my career at the moment.

I will try and get the DVD's sorted ASAP.

Steve


----------



## YOGIBEAR

steve if you need me to do anything just let me know
fraser


----------



## mighTy Tee

TT Law said:


> I know its selfish but I do need to concentrate on my career at the moment.


Damn right it is selfish :wink:

Steve - no 1 is you and your family, career provides the money to support your family. Pretty damn important in my view.


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am sorry but I have major issues to deal with at work at the moment and am struggling for time to do anything bar sleep and eat. The company I work for is being split 3 ways (Central Trains) and I have to deal with a million and one issues as well as worrying about if I have a job at the end of it. I know its selfish but I do need to concentrate on my career at the moment.
> 
> I will try and get the DVD's sorted ASAP.
> 
> Steve


Good luck with your job and work, Steve. You know you can call round or ring if you want help.

Dani :-*


----------



## MerlinClanTT

Hello everybody,

I just read Steve is very busy with is job...good luck 8)

Today I was off because this week-end we have the annual event of Clan TT and I want to sleepppppppppppppppppppp  
And I finish to make the movie on IOM http://www.mediafire.com/?5ndvwltvcd7.

Enjoy 

I hope you feel good Daniella, Dave, Fraser (a very good news in your life ???), Phodge, ...


----------



## mighTy Tee

What a great way to spend the first 40 mins of the working day! :wink:

Brought back some great memories of a great weekend. 8) I suppose I must now do some work :?


----------

